# Can Someone explain The vivExotic Vivariums please?



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Im looking on swell reptiles and they sell a Compact vivExotic LX24 24'' Vivarium £32.99, what does the compact mean because they also sell the same one but Under the catergory 'Vivariums' £45.99

Whats the difference? 

Thanks


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

It will be the same length but taller and deeper.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah the compact LX model just has a smaller footprint than the more standard sized VX model 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks both of you , are these vivariums easy to assemble?


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

somebody else did a post before about one


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Thanks both of you , are these vivariums easy to assemble?


They aren't to bad actually. If you lay everything out beforehand, the instructions are pretty straightforward and even someone with next to no DIY skills should be able to put one together in under an hour. The one thing it doesn't say on the instructions is the runners for the glass doors are different depths so you need to fit tge deeper runner at the top and the shallower one on the bottom. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks  Ido Kitchen fitting as a job so should Get on Ok hopefully lol


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Vivs*

Hi Michael

As THELAWrence said, the LX models are not as tall or deep as the VX models but have the same length.

The LX (Compact) models are 24 inches long x 16 inches high x 15 inches deep.
The VX (Standard) models are 24 inches long x 21 inches high x 18.5 inches deep.

Actually they are both a little shy of 24 inches (for reasons best known to VivExotic!) long, more like 23 inches but I suppose they require a space of at least 24 inches.

We have the LX and VX models in beech, walnut and oak finishes and also have a nice version of the VX36 in black. Black Vivarium 36 inches

They are an excellent vivarium - nice and sturdy with a hard back and they are very easy to build. If you have any problems, just give us a call.

Here's the link again to all our vivs: UK's No.1 Vivarium online retailer

Best wishes


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> As THELAWrence said, the LX models are not as tall or deep as the VX models but have the same length.
> 
> ...


Nice website you have there! I bought my last couple of vivs through your site.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> As THELAWrence said, the LX models are not as tall or deep as the VX models but have the same length.
> 
> ...



Thanks I already Ordered a 24 from you before you replied and set it up with no problems , also some live food. both orders were dispatched same day and came to me next day in perfect condition, Your Service is Brilliant! I will definatly be using you in the future for livefood/Equipment


----------

